# Surf/Pier Rod



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

does anyone have any recomendations for a surf and pier rod, my budget is about 100 bucks, i was looking at bass pro n just dont no about these kinda rod, im a lite tackle man usually but i figured u cant go light from the surf

any help would b much appreciated


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

Bring your f/w rod to the pier! You'll catch plenty of fish around the pilings. Just rig up a couple of small hooks with a tiney peice of shrimp and a little weight and I gaurentee you'll catch more fish than those who are heaving a 2 oz sinker with some nasty squid on it!

When you see some spanish or lady fish busting bait, snap on a small "gotcha" lure and you'll have a ball playing these fish.

If you have kids, teach them how to float your bait down near the pilings and they will be busy all day gaurenteed!

After many years of fishing all over the place, I would spend $50 on a nice used Penn 704Z, go to a bait and tackle and find me a nice used 8-9 foot Lamiglas pole. But that is just me...


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Trekker has it right for your price range. I use an Abu 6500 C4 loaded with 14lb Suffix and a 8' one piece medium-heavy carbon rod. I can throw bait, lures and float fish with this rig. About all it won't handle is a strong current along the beach. I've landed large Sting Ray, shark up to 4', drum, pompano, blues, trout, Spanish and others with this rig.

If you want to heave 8&bait into heavy surf you'll need something a lot heavier.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

LiteTackleChamp said:


> does anyone have any recomendations for a surf and pier rod, my budget is about 100 bucks, i was looking at bass pro n just dont no about these kinda rod, im a lite tackle man usually but i figured u cant go light from the surf
> 
> any help would b much appreciated


There is a Discount Tackle place on 17 across from the State Park. Tackle Depo. They have some decent prices on everything from Rods to reels and Line. It looks like a Camper sales lot. He has a web page at www.tackledepo.net.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks guys im going to go today n look at rods


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

your gonna have to change your screen name to heavytacklechamp before long!   he he. just kiddin. my advice is just be sure you get a rod that is made for the real you put on it!!! you will get much better performance out of it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with these guys.....Unless you're surf fishing heavy current, something like a MH action 6-7' rod will work fine for light surf duty and for bottom fishing from the pier. I mean walking on Bogue Inlet Pier over the summer, I saw successful bottom fishing with everything from snoopy rods to 12' Penn Spinfisher setups to a 15' noodle rod! In fact, the biggest blue I saw caught all summer was caught on a Mirrolure cast from none other than a Zebco 33.....Just a 5lber but still quite a fight.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Are you going to want to toss any weight in the near future? Like for the drum run on the sand? You said you want a rod that will do double duty, surf and pier. Do you just want a light pier rod or do you want something that maybe you can get away with slinging someweight with? If so I would look into some TICA's maybe, you will still be able to afford them and they will be a good starting rod.

If you ever want to meet up and check out some of my gear lemme know. I am in MB, and hit the sand often.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> Are you going to want to toss any weight in the near future? Like for the drum run on the sand? You said you want a rod that will do double duty, surf and pier. Do you just want a light pier rod or do you want something that maybe you can get away with slinging someweight with? If so I would look into some TICA's maybe, you will still be able to afford them and they will be a good starting rod.
> 
> If you ever want to meet up and check out some of my gear lemme know. I am in MB, and hit the sand often.


Hey Big Worm, you fishing the King Mac Tourn? My son and I plan to.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Fishloser, I have never fished for the macs before. I am wanting to come down there to the pier for a lesson though. I have been reading up on the Internet and in magazines about how to do it but I learn alot better when I can see it in person.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> Fishloser, I have never fished for the macs before. I am wanting to come down there to the pier for a lesson though. I have been reading up on the Internet and in magazines about how to do it but I learn alot better when I can see it in person.


The king mac tourn is 9/23-9/25.

Walk out to end of any pier and just ask questions, most will be happy to answer. I will be on Springmaid Pier during tourn since its not worth driving 6 hrs to register in person on Apache pier on 9/9.

PS: If you want to fish tourn just email me @ [email protected] and I can bring an extra anchor and fighting rod for you to use.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> Fishloser, I have never fished for the macs before. I am wanting to come down there to the pier for a lesson though. I have been reading up on the Internet and in magazines about how to do it but I learn alot better when I can see it in person.


DON'T DO IT, B.W........    

I'm afraid I've been ruined.....Anchor rods....Reel...Mud-hooks...Fightin' Rod...Rod holders...

After seeing the big fish hit live baits, All I wanna do is hang out on the JaxBeach Pier....Have not caught a king yet, but a big Jack or two, 'Cudas, and hookin' into a big 'ol Tarpon will ruin your sleep.......and job.....and marriage....and bank account....


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Railroader said:


> DON'T DO IT, B.W........
> 
> I'm afraid I've been ruined.....Anchor rods....Reel...Mud-hooks...Fightin' Rod...Rod holders...
> 
> After seeing the big fish hit live baits, All I wanna do is hang out on the JaxBeach Pier....Have not caught a king yet, but a big Jack or two, 'Cudas, and hookin' into a big 'ol Tarpon will ruin your sleep.......and job.....and marriage....and bank account....


You are beyond right RR!!! I wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat hearing the clicker singing on a 9/0!!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I know what you mean fellas! I feel the same way about my big stripers and bull reds. Dream of clickers screamn' and a 50"er on the other end waiting to do battle . I used to love to troll the beaches of OC MD for the big stripers, and drift live eels in OC inlet for them in the fall. Now I wait to dance with a SC bull red from the sand here, I have not done that yet, but plan on it SOON!

BTW where can you buy bunker around here?

What kinda rod is a good fighting rod for macs? Just for kicks , I'm curious.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> I know what you mean fellas! I feel the same way about my big stripers and bull reds. Dream of clickers screamn' and a 50"er on the other end waiting to do battle . I used to love to troll the beaches of OC MD for the big stripers, and drift live eels in OC inlet for them in the fall. Now I wait to dance with a SC bull red from the sand here, I have not done that yet, but plan on it SOON!
> 
> BTW where can you buy bunker around here?
> 
> What kinda rod is a good fighting rod for macs? Just for kicks , I'm curious.


a nice 6-7' rated for 20-40 lb test, a quality reel with clicker that hold at least 400 yds of 20 lb test.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I already have the two 6.5' penn 30# standups with penn 302 GT2's. I am halfway there


----------

